

Inside the "Ron Paul" Spam Botnet - hhm
http://www.secureworks.com/research/threats/ronpaul/?threat=ronpaul

======
samwise
WoW, great read. There are people making millions on spam. Mostly because it
works. Spam has a higher click-tru rate then adsense

------
kingnothing
I had no idea that spamming operations were that organized.

